
Instagram account lockout and redemption process requires my face? - jessesanford
https://gist.github.com/jessesanford/30f2ccd691474e32a423c1be50c07f94
======
jessesanford
I am interested if anyone else has had to go through this or if facebook has
implemented the same policy? Note they are not requiring an ID. Just a picture
of my face next to said code. I wonder if they are going to cross reference my
facebook accounts photos?

